# Change my fur affinity log in name



## TheJip (May 26, 2010)

Ok, so I want to change my log in name, without losing all of my watches and favorited pics...... How do I go about doing this?


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2010)

PM or email an admin.


----------



## TheJip (May 26, 2010)

Neat, know any good admin who is on around this time of night?


----------



## Irreverent (May 26, 2010)

TheJip said:


> Ok, so I want to change my log in name, without losing all of my watches and favorited pics...... How do I go about doing this?



FA names cannot be changed.  FAF names can.  You can PM an admin and request a second FA account, and then manually copy all of your gallery, watches and faves over to it....there is no automated process.


----------



## TheJip (May 26, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> FA names cannot be changed. FAF names can. You can PM an admin and request a second FA account, and then manually copy all of your gallery, watches and faves over to it....there is no automated process.


 
Aw, seriously? I have WAY to much stuff to transfer. Pics, faves, my watches. It could take me a good few monthes to transfer them all


----------



## Verin Asper (May 26, 2010)

TheJip said:


> Aw, seriously? I have WAY to much stuff to transfer. Pics, faves, my watches. It could take me a good few monthes to transfer them all


bah, I did that in a week >[
there is no need to make a copy pasta exact of your old account, heck my second account is just a continuance of my other one and vice versa


----------



## Firehazard (May 27, 2010)

Here's a thought: Just don't bother. It pisses people off, and all you get out of it is a different login name.


----------

